# Contract issue.



## AKguy (Jan 9, 2017)

Today I met with my recruiter to discuss a reserve contract but he told me that his office only fills contracts for the nearest reserve center and cannot for any others. He was only offering motor transport and cook. I went in to get a reserve recon contract which is the next closest reserve center two and a half hours away. Is this how it usually works for other offices too or is this just my area? Would I have to go to another city to get this contract or am I stuck unless I move?


----------



## Il Duce (Jan 9, 2017)

It doesn't work like that.  Your recruiter is feeding you a load of bullshit because he/she has those slots to fill as a priority.  All recruiters can fill all requirements - they just need a valid requisition in the system and you have the meet the minimum requirements.


----------



## AKguy (Jan 9, 2017)

Ok so I need to go to a different recruiting office then? Since there are two stations in my city would the other one help me or are they going to give me the same answer?


----------



## Il Duce (Jan 9, 2017)

I would go to another office just as a matter of linking up with someone you trust.  Generally with recruiters you just say no to the things you don't want to do.  Whatever pressure or things they tell you just stick to your guns.  Eventually they'll come around and give you what you want - unless you're not qualified for it (don't meet aptitude or background requirements).


----------



## AKguy (Jan 9, 2017)

Ok that's good. I told him I wasn't going to join with those mos' so he shook my hand ended the conversation and I left. Hopefully I'll have better luck elsewhere.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 9, 2017)

Might want to talk to the UA or full timer at the reserve recon unit you want to join, they usually have a recruiter(s) they use that you can contact.  Might be worth the drive, especially if you are going to be willing to waive the 30 mile rule and drive there once a month anyway.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 9, 2017)

I concur with Kraut783. Talk to the guys at the reserve recon unit and they will help you through the process. All the reserve recon units are hurting for guys because of attrition at BRC.


----------



## AKguy (Jan 9, 2017)

When I call them who should I request to speak with?


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 9, 2017)

Just tell them you are interested in joining the unit and is there a recruiter they use that you can talk to...whoever answers the phone should be able to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## AKguy (Jan 9, 2017)

Ok, thank you all so much for your help. I was pretty bumed out when he told me today. I hae hope!


----------



## AKguy (Jan 9, 2017)

AKguy said:


> Ok, thank you all so much for your help. I was pretty bumed out when he told me today. I hae hope!


Have*


----------

